
A Scheme Interpreter for ARM Microcontrollers - jdmoreira
http://armpit.sourceforge.net/
======
VLM
Cool project. The eLua link in the footnotes is dead the new eLua link is:

[http://wiki.eluaproject.net/FrontPage](http://wiki.eluaproject.net/FrontPage)

Two interesting "waves" to watch in traditional very small microcontrollers,
its fun to think about which wave will hit first and have more long term
impact, unix on a microcontroller like the retrobsd project to put BSD on
something as small as a PIC, or high level language on very small chips like
these scheme/lisp/forth/lua projects.

~~~
jdmoreira
I was aware of uCLinux but had never heard of retroBSD :)

I've some embedded projects ideas that in the future I might want to try out.
A midi sequencer or a groovebox.

I'm looking at this $4 arm board -
[http://www.cypress.com/documentation/development-
kitsboards/...](http://www.cypress.com/documentation/development-
kitsboards/psoc-4-cy8ckit-049-4xxx-prototyping-kits)

------
zserge
Great project! I think Espruino is in the same niche. However Espruino looks
much more "user-friendly" \- it has tutorials, it explains how to build an
interpreter for certain developer boards, it has lots of hardware-specific
modules with documented APIs and it has a shiny IDE for newbies.

Scheme could have it all, it even fits better, since it's a smaller language
and presumable a faster one. However this project looks abandoned. Also, and
interpreter written in assembler would be oh so hard to debug I think.

Do you know if there are other projects with alternative languages for STM
MCUs except for eLua and Espruino?

~~~
niklasni1
I don't think Armpit is abandoned. There was an update just before Christmas.
It's not developed in the open, sadly.

Also, being written in assembler means it could become self-hosting. I think
it's a very interesting project for it and have been looking for things to do
with it for a while.

